# Miserable assholes



## Sully (Apr 26, 2015)

Is it just me, or are people getting shittier as the weather gets nicer? I thought it was supposed to make people happier when the sun comes out and the wind is blowing and the temperature is cool?! It just seems like one miserable fuck after another keeps walking through the door wanting to challenge me or argue with me, just because they can. I'm just venting, having a rough day. Someone just tell me to STFU and cowboy up.


----------



## BigBob (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey Man,  I hear you. I'm dealing with a lot of shit.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 27, 2015)

Stfu and nut up but yes more jackasses in the gym getting there summer swole on


----------



## rangerjockey (Apr 27, 2015)

There are just days everyone you come across are acting like a pissed off teenager.  We have all had them, best thing to do go get a massage with a happy ending.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 27, 2015)

Keep your head down, do your work wherever that is, do your work with the iron and those people just fade away.  How you let them affect you is up to you.


----------



## squatster (Apr 29, 2015)

It is breeding season- all the bucks are flearing up 
Spring gets tough some times
Sounds like New England all year round
I went South years ago and still thinking of Texas


----------



## Lavey (Apr 29, 2015)

I hear you on people acting a fool - focus and keep those away looking to steal your happiness. In general most people like misery bc happiness brings them pain. I say fuck those who wanna irratate you & stick with those who got your back.


----------

